# brute W/30's fit in back of chevy ex. cab?



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just wondering If anybody has tried to fit there brute with 30's in the back of there z71 extended cab with the tailgate shut? I measured it and it looks like if I back it in that it will work and with my 2in lift the top rack will go above the truck so It will not hit the top. Reason Im asking is because I have to pull my 22ft camper next weekend and I cant leave the tailgate down. Thanks for your input guys, If I have to I can remove the tailgate.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It will be close, but I don't think it will. What I do is strap the tailgate up with a ratchet strap. Then you can pull your trailer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6647

I found this old thread, bumped it, and sticked it. Now we will have reference. Im going to copy this into that thread!


----------

